# Allergic to tannins



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a good red that doesn't taste like raisin juice that is tannin free? I take 3 sips of red and I've got a headache that could put down an elephant!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Find some Kosher wine. Most Kosher wine is tannin free.

Ummm Mogan David is one Kosher brand that I can think of off the top of my head. Haven't worked in a liquor store in about 3 yrs. But your local store should be able to point you in the right direction. I suspect you have some nice ones out there in DC.

Good luck.


u


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey, thanks, didn't even think about it! Mogan david is pretty scary stuff though... last time I had any it was like cough syrup! But it might be worth a little more research.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

NP...I have never had MD or any other Kosher wine. But I don't have a problem with tannins.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

If you're allergic to them, the headache you get is worse than getting hit by a truck!  

Keeps me looking like a wuss whenever I go out - White wine please... eww!


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

Churchlady said:


> Keeps me looking like a wuss whenever I go out - White wine please... eww!


Hey, no problem. Just order a fancy cocktail, complete with paper umbrella, and stir it with your stogie. No wusses here!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

drc said:


> Hey, no problem. Just order a fancy cocktail, complete with paper umbrella, and stir it with your stogie. No wusses here!


LOVE IT! you are entirely too funny - but I can't order those drinks with the umbrellas either - everytime I try to drink I poke myself in the eye with the darn umbrella! :c


----------

